

FCC commissioners disagree over whether Internet access is a “necessity” - Deinos
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/07/fcc-commissioners-disagree-over-whether-internet-access-is-a-necessity/

======
bediger4000
Of course internet access isn't a "necessity". Air, appropriate temperature,
food, shelter, those are "necessities". But just like a driver's license,
internet access is one of those things we can make a "privilege" legally, and
a necessity practically, and then make the privilege into a control mechanism.
Just say it, you blithering idiots.

